# Lucky me!



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Well got a call from the DWR telling me someone had turned in a lion tag and I was next in line! Of course I accepted it and am excited to do some lion hunting.
So my plan is to try and call one in. I know its going to be difficult but I want a challenge. Anybody have any experience calling lions? Like what sounds to use? I know a few guys that have called them in while coyote hunting and even elk hunting. But no one who went specifically lion calling.
I also have hounds available if calling is not productive. 
The other problem I might have with calling is if I do call one in and its small or female is the power to pass on shooting it!:mrgreen:


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Watch your back... That's the advice I have for calling them in.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Congrats! PM sent.


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

Good thing your asked "Anybody have any experience calling lions" and not calling cougars I'm sure so many would have had a great time with that one.
congrats on getting the tag, and good luck on your hunt keep us posted.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

12many said:


> Good thing your asked "Anybody have any experience calling lions" and not calling cougars I'm sure so many would have had a great time with that one.
> congrats on getting the tag, and good luck on your hunt keep us posted.


Yeah I've pretty much eliminated cougar out of the vocabulary when referring to Mt lions!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I think Brett knows somebody who did it a couple years ago.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I watched a video on Youtube of a person calling in a lion. It takes a long time as they are wary and respond so slow (in most cases). In the video the lion used cover coming in until the last few minutes. Keep yer eyes peeled and be patient.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Another thing to keep in mind... Even if you find a fresh kill, it doesn't mean the lion is sitting right on it. I found a deer kill one morning a couple years ago. It was from the night before and hadn't been touched yet. I tracked out the lion for 3 miles until I started cutting kitten tracks coming back the other way. She killed the deer, went and picked up her kittens, and was on her way back to the kill. I never thought a lion would leave small kittens that far away, but hey, there's a lot of things I don't know.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I know my stands are going to have to be 45-60 minutes long. I went out today to give it a try in areas I know lions hang out. Got 3 1 hour stands in, but it was windy so I didn't see anything. 
I know using a decoy is better while calling lions also. I have a mojo crazy critter, which i have not used for a while just because it seems everytime I do I have some sort of bird fly down and pick it up. But I figure for a cat it would be perfect movement.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I have called two lions in. One, while we were calling bears. Often, while calling bears, we have coyotes come racing in. We just stay still and let them figure us out and leave. We were calling a bear that we had spotted and he was on his way. We heard loud running sounds and assumed it was a coyote. Suddenly a lion came busting out of the brush running right towards us. He was really grabbing ground too! I jumped up and yelled at him. He sprayed dirt on us as he skidded to a halt seven yards from us. We were both shaken pretty badly.
The second time I was up Card canyon in Logan canyon and found a fresh deer kill with fresh tracks around. It was up a small draw east of the gate. I slowly backed away and found a place where I could hide while keeping an eye on the kill while I called. After about 20(?) minutes I saw some legs under a juniper tree. It took him soooo long to come to about 20 yards! I got to watch him the whole way. I was cool! I wish so badly I had a cougar tag instead of a bobcat tag.
Both times we were using a fawn in distress call.
I have another friend that found a fresh kill and called a cougar in from a nearby stand of trees. He also used a fawn in distress call.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Get hold of Mark Healy in Arizona of Healy firearms. He calls a lot of them. He is over on Predator Masters. Also contact Rainshadow at PM, he also calls them. They are both sponsors over there


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks guys for the info! I wish I could be out today, but of course I have to work. -O,-


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

reb8600 said:


> Get hold of Mark Healy in Arizona of Healy firearms. He calls a lot of them. He is over on Predator Masters. Also contact Rainshadow at PM, he also calls them. They are both sponsors over there


I just listened to a pod cast( I think that's what its called) he did in 2009 about lion hunting. Good info!


----------

